# Mk2 Golf GTI Protection Detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Mk2 Golf GTI Protection Detail

Not a major write up as no wash photos as the british summer was against me again but the car was snowfoamed with valet Pro snowfoam and the wheels cleaned with Valet Pro bilberry wheel cleaner. Then it was washed using AMbubbles shampoo and rinsed off and Carpro Ironx and Autosmart Tardis used to remove contaminates from the paint work before being rinsed and brought inside to be clayed using Bilt hamber clay with a weak mix of Valet pro citrus bling as lube.
The car was then taken outside to be rinsed and then brought inside for drying using chemical guy's wooly mammoth. The car was then given a coat of Chemical Guys Glossworkz glaze using a DA and a Glazing pad. 
The Car was then given its first coat of Chemical guy's chemical guy's celeste Dettaglio V2 and whilst this was bonding I dressed the tyres with Valet pro tyre dressing wheels sealed with Chemical Guys Jetseal 109. The wax was then buffed and I left 1hr before applying the next coat of wax during this time all the plastic and rubber trim was dressed using Carpro Dlux and glass was cleaned with neat Valet pro citrus bling and sealed using Autobrite repel. Exhaust polished using Auto finesse Mecury polish arches dressed with Megs Hyper dressing

Got to love Carpro Dlux










Celeste Dettaglio V2










No real order just loved this car lol




























































































































































































































































































































Here's a link to my facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/NorthEastCarCareUK


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Superb work!


----------



## TANNER23 (May 18, 2012)

Superb job mate! 
And an absolutely minter of a MK2!!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good Shaun :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Two mk2 Golfs and a 280 Brooklands in your Studio! That's some quality right there.

Top work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Can't beat a white MK2 or a MK5 GTI in white,looks the nuts. If it ever needs a new home....................


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Fine set of cars you have had in your studio my man. Some fantastic work been carried out too. Awesome finish.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work again Shaun...


----------



## Mike steele (Jul 14, 2007)

Mk2 Golf with BBS's! Perfect!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

:argie: Stunning - Simple as that :thumb:


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh beautiful, just beautiful


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks stunning.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job Shaun! 

Russ.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I never tire of seeing a nice MK2. Nice work too!


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice mate. Cracking work. Reminds me of my old red D plate from many moons ago.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome Shaun, stunning car too - Can't be a sensibly modified Mk2, even now they just look so good! Great work though


----------



## Amer (Apr 7, 2012)

nice work


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice job, car looks great.


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

Finally a GTI getting some love! Nice work!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Loving this


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work Shaun :thumb: cant beat a Mk2


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Lovely car and great job!

Chris.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Love these cars great work buddy.


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

i love Mk2's! great job


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

mint !!!


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

a really nice looking motor


----------

